# Coyote and Fox hunting....



## Cory (Feb 12, 2003)

Just wondering what the going rate is on Fox and Coyote....also wondering if there is any place close to Minot to find any fairly easily?

Thanks


----------



## Cory (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, either none of you are near Minot, or I must have asked a really dumb question?????


----------



## Mike Edwards (Feb 18, 2003)

The going rate for coyotes run around $20 if not rubbed bad or shot up. Fox, if they are cherry red, are going a little higher. Most of NoDak has coyotes including the Minot area. There are no shortage of them, but there are no easy coyotes! If this world ever comes to an end, two things will be left - cockroaches . . . and coyotes. They are survivors!!


----------



## Cory (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks Mike


----------

